# Newbie



## Mutter 2 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello everyone, nice to be here. Just bought a 2006 roadster, completely stock with 105,000 miles on it. Drives like a 10,000 mile car. Impressed.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum 

I'm guessing your 2006 is a Mk2?? If so, here's a couple of good reads to get you pointed in the right direction with your new Roadster -

*FAQ - Mk2 TT Recommended Maintenance & Service*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1932049

*FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813290


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mutter, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mutter 2 (Mar 22, 2021)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Welcome to the Forum
> 
> I'm guessing your 2006 is a Mk2?? If so, here's a couple of good reads to get you pointed in the right direction with your new Roadster -
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome, I forgot to say mine's a Mk1.


----------

